# 8 pounds of processors for sale on ebay



## glorycloud (Aug 1, 2009)

I have 8 pounds of green fiber processors up for sale on ebay:

(376) green fiber celeron
(8) brown pentium MMX and celeron
(2) P4's - small
(1) P4 - larger
(1) AMD athlon

(388) total processors

Item number: 330349053253 

Thanks for making offers!


----------



## teabone (Aug 8, 2009)

I was following this auction on e-bay because I wanted to get a rough idea of the worth or value of these green fiber processors. I know a lot of times the price can be driven up by bidders who are not knowledgeable or other reasons , but for the most part people that bid on these items usually bid what there worth. You can get a rough estimate , but by no means conclusive.
Glorycloud offered these processors for sale to the forum members for 200 dollars before putting them up on e-bay. I thought that was a little high based on my own refining endeavors with this type scrap. Then I thought , well maybe I'm not getting the best results from my refining methods.
I was only getting a 1/2 a gram of Au per pound , so I asked glorycloud what kind of yields he got , but he didn't know. 
The lot went for 88 dollars on e-bay , so that was pretty much in line with my recovery yields plus chemicals. It always pays to know what you can extract from your scrap and for this you need to do tests on samples of same type scrap whether it be high grade or low grade.As goldsilverpro always says know your material.


----------



## CARRJAM1981 (Aug 8, 2009)

That is still alot better than the company who wants to buy mine for $4.00 a pound. Ebay it is next time.


----------



## teabone (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes , I would think 10 dollars a pound is fair for these types. The guy is really low balling you at four.


----------



## CARRJAM1981 (Aug 9, 2009)

teabone said:


> Yes , I would think 10 dollars a pound is fair for these types. The guy is really low balling you at four.



Thanks!! That is why I sold the last ones on ebay. I figured for my next pile either the same of might be my first refining project. I still do not know.


----------

